

NASA Confirms Satellite Hacked Twice - ubasu
http://idealab.talkingpointsmemo.com/2011/10/nasa-confirms-satellite-hacked.php

======
yurisagalov
" _We can confirm that there was no manipulation of data, no commands were
successfully sent to the satellite, and no data was captured._ "

For some definition of hacked...

~~~
redthrowaway
_the report does note that in the case of an October 2008 “incident” affecting
the Terra AM-1, “the responsible party [for the hack] achieved all steps
required to command the satellite,” but despite having the capability, didn’t
actually use it pilot or control the satellite._

That seems pretty hacked to me.

~~~
elliottcarlson
"Correction: The initial version of this post reported that NASA confirmed
that the Terra-1 satellite was hacked twice. In fact, NASA’s statement stops
short of confirming the hacking actually occurred."

------
TheFuture
[http://movieclips.com/DByG-hackers-movie-kind-of-feel-
like-g...](http://movieclips.com/DByG-hackers-movie-kind-of-feel-like-god/)

------
InclinedPlane
It's becoming increasingly clear that there is a substantial group of
governments and individual organizations that are taking the weaponization of
software and computer systems seriously, to the degree of actually effectively
waging war with those weapons.

What's most worrying is the extreme lack of expertise and concern from legal
and regulatory angencies in response. If child porn or IP violations are
involved the police and government in every developed country will be all over
it, but they tend towards incompetence and apathy when it comes to intrusion
and subversion.

